# Raiders of the Mayan Altar



## Incognito (Oct 31, 2003)

Quite a story, really - Indiana Jones territory, if ever there was one!

*Dramatic rescue snatches back Mayan altar*

excerpt:



> In an operation worthy of a major movie, Guatemalan authorities have recovered an important Maya stone altar from looters.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------

